

Ask HN: Review our startup: MovieListr - davidjairala
http://movielistr.com

======
davidjairala
Little background: A friend and I have always been huge movie fans, and our
movie libraries have been growing steadily for years now, so we thought it'd
be really cool to have a place online where you can catalog your movie
library, while also mapping it to actual places where you have stored the
movies.

For example, you can add a movie to your library and tag locations to it. Lets
say you own 12 Monkeys in your Black hard disk, etc.

Anyway, we're looking for feedback. Registration is free and fast. Thanks a
bunch.

------
Frazzydee
Another suggestion: Please link to <http://movielistr.com/recover/> ("forgot
my password" page) on the login page. The only link I could find was on
<http://movielistr.com/account/>, which requires that you log in first.

------
Frazzydee
Can't register because your email field is too short (30 characters max).

~~~
davidjairala
Fixed, thanks for bringing this to my attention.

~~~
Frazzydee
Great, thanks! Sounds like a good idea, and something I might actually use.

1) I want to be able to upload a list.

99% of the people who start using this site are going to have a bunch of
movies already. We're not just starting our collection, so you need to make
the "transaction cost" of starting to use your site very low. How many people
do you see sitting there entering 100 movies one-by-one?

First get search working well. Then I want to be able to do cd ~/Movies && ls
> list.txt, upload that file, and have the movies auto-added to whatever
location I type in.

For me, adding the movies is so painstaking that I'm just not going to do it.
But if there were an easy way for me to add them, your startup would be pretty
useful for me.

2) [deleted and too lazy to change numbering]

3) Search should allow me to put the year of the movie.

I wanted to add "Hannah Montana- The Movie". When I searched "Hannah Montana"
(shut up, it's my sister's), a bunch of movies showed up, and I thought
putting the year in would narrow it down, but it simply eliminated all the
movies (since none of them have 2009 in the title)

I'm not sure if I'm the only user who would try to put the year in, but that's
just feedback on how I used your site.

3.1) Search doesn't work very well. A title with a 100% match should usually
be the first result, shouldn't it?

3.2) What's "added on" mode? Is this the date the movie was added to your
database, because I wouldn't think that has much connection to search
relevance.

4) Where do you get the "score" from?

5) Clicking on the heart ("add to wishlist") button should add/remove from
wishlist (not just add to it)

It's confusing that the same button does something different whether you're on
the "movies" or "wish list" page

6) I initially thought the "comments" was my personal comments, not a social
feature.

I personally wouldn't make this a social feature because it's unlikely to ever
reach the level of commentary that IMDB or other sites have.

But since it is a social feature, you might want to make this more clear. I
was going to put something in there like, "on bottom shelf", or "in thin CD
case"

If you think other users might use it for that purpose, but you want to keep
the social feature, maybe there should be a "make this comment private" check-
box.

Good luck!

~~~
davidjairala
Thanks a lot for the comments Frazz, they're definitely great input and I'll
try and start working on a lot of the items on the list, especially on the
import feature.

~~~
Frazzydee
No problem, they are just my opinions so take them as you will :)

If you ever do get that import feature working please get in touch with me!

~~~
davidjairala
Definitely will, it's one of those things you just didn't think about but as
soon as someone mentions it, it goes straight to the top of your to-do list.
I'll probably be working on it this weekend, so I'll holler asap. Thanks
again.

